# Kakashi vs Obito (How Kakashi wins)



## Santoryu (Aug 9, 2013)

2


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, he beats an drained Obito who doesn't use his Mokuton or Rinnegan abilities. We all know that Santoryu.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 9, 2013)

Obito without his Pain Rikudou is Kakashi-level.

I was saying this before it was cool.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Obito without his Pain Rikudou is Kakashi-level.



Kakashi-level people cannot keep up with Naruto, Gai, Bee, & Kakashi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Obito without his Pain Rikudou is Kakashi-level.
> 
> I was saying this before it was cool.


Obito without his Pain Rikudo, if he's still fresh, is far, far above Kakashi. Always has been. 

You also can't admit that even Itachi said he can't beat 'Madara' and claim he can, hence why you call any version (except for the current) of Obito 'Kakashi-level' so you can continue to wank Itachi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Kakashi-level people cannot keep up with Naruto, Gai, Bee, & *Kakashi*.



Kakashi can't keep up with himself? Okay.

Or did you mean all at once?

Because Kakashi could do that, too, if he had Obito's version of Kamui instead; Obito remained intangible for the majority of the fight and only tried to attack whenever obstacles gave him the opportunity, which still failed thanks to the others.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Obito without his Pain Rikudo, if he's still fresh, is far, far above Kakashi. Always has been.



The manga shows otherwise; Kakashi was able to defeat that Obito.



> You also can't admit that even Itachi said he can't beat 'Madara' and claim he can, hence why you call any version (except for the current) of Obito 'Kakashi-level' so you can continue to wank Itachi.



And I would've gotten away with it, too, if it hadn't been for you meddling kids and your stupid fox.



(Itachi never said he couldn't beat "Madara," fyi; he said he would surpass Madara with EMS, and we still don't know which "Madara" he was referring to [prime or "pathetic shell" version].)



EDIT: I like how I didn't even mention Itachi and you went ahead and did it for me.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Or did you mean all at once?



Yeah.



> Because Kakashi could do that, too, if he had Obito's version of Kamui instead;



Well he doesn't. 



> Obito remained intangible for the majority of the fight and only tried to attack whenever obstacles gave him the opportunity, which still failed thanks to the others.



Back up.

Team protagonist had to go through some risky ass Kamui strategy to hit Obito. Bijuu Mode Naruto would just blitz Kakashi, Obito's Kamui or not.

Bijuu Mode pumps more Chakra into Naruto than KCM, and KCM already has the necessary speed to outrun Ei, whom already has the speed at Max Power to override Kakashi's perceptual ability.

So yeah, I'm going to say Bijuu Mode Naruto would implode Kakashi with the Body Flicker-Rasengan deal before he could think, let alone use any Dojutsu.



> The manga shows otherwise; Kakashi was able to defeat that Obito.



I like how you refer to the Obito that controlled 6 Bijuu (which took _alot_ of Chakra), spammed the Mangekyou to no end, and took 2 Kyuubi Rasengans (one to the fucking face) as "fresh."


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Well he doesn't.



It's not a fair representation of their power; any shinobi with Obito's Kamui who is fast enough to react can stay intangible to avoid attacks- that's just how the technique works.

In contrast, there are people Obito would struggle to defeat who Kakashi can just "Kamui, GG" with his version.

They are the same level and better-suited for different approaches.



> Back up.
> 
> Team protagonist had to go through some risky ass Kamui strategy to hit Obito. Bijuu Mode Naruto would just blitz Kakashi, Obito's Kamui or not.
> 
> ...



That's because Kakashi doesn't have Obito's intangibility; without that, Obito wouldn't even be able to react to the Raikage, just like Kakashi. Whereas, if you give Kakashi that ability, he can do it, just like Sasuke could block the Raikage with Susano'o (another instant Jutsu).

Again, they are better-suited for different situations with their different versions of Kamui. But they are the same general level. Defensively, Obito is better; offensively, Kakashi is better.



> I like how you refer to the Obito that controlled 6 Bijuu (which took _alot_ of Chakra), spammed the Mangekyou to no end, and took 2 Kyuubi Rasengans (one to the fucking face) as "fresh."



I didn't say he was fresh, but Kakashi wasn't either.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

Might also create a thread saying "Pain vs Base Naruto (How Naruto wins)" and post the panel where Naruto lands the final blow to Deva Path.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> They are the same level and better-suited for different approaches.



There is nobody Kakashi can beat that Obito can't beat.

Obito can fight top tiers with his Kamui. Kakashi cannot.



> That's because Kakashi doesn't have Obito's intangibility; without that, Obito wouldn't even be able to react to the Raikage, just like Kakashi. Whereas, if you give Kakashi that ability, he can do it, just like Sasuke could block the Raikage with Susano'o (another instant Jutsu).



Obito reacted to the Raikage with Dojutsu. Take away Kamui, and he still reacts, but he just isn't fast enough to physically move away.

You assume Kakashi with Obito's Kamui can mentally perceive Ei's flicker and activate a Dojutsu. I agree with you there. 

But against KCM Naruto? Maybe. Killer Bee perceives Naruto as a flash of light, and there isn't _anyone_ that can activate a Jutsu in response to what they consider a flash of light.

Bijuu Mode Naruto? Kakashi get's blitzed. If Kakashi had Susano'o, the same would hold true. Naruto blitzes before Kakashi can mold the Chakra and cast Susano'o. He get's blitzed before he can think. Naruto crossed a battlefield and deflected 5 Bijuudama before Kakashi coud say "Se?!"



> I didn't say he was fresh, but Kakashi wasn't either.



So un-fresh Kakashi beats un-fresh Obito. Okay. Unfresh Kakashi could probably beat Unfresh Naruto as well.

It says nothing about how the characters match up at full strength.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky said:


> There is nobody Kakashi can beat that Obito can't beat.



Well they are the same level, after all.

But there are some shinobi Kakashi can beat much easier than Obito (e.g., Deidara, Oonoki, Konan).



> Obito can fight top tiers with his Kamui. Kakashi cannot.



Obito can faze through top tiers with his Kamui, but he can't really do anything to them.



> Obito reacted to the Raikage with Dojutsu. Take away Kamui, and he still reacts, but he just isn't fast enough to physically move away.



In other words, he dies.

Just like Kakashi.



> You assume Kakashi with Obito's Kamui can mentally perceive Ei's flicker and activate a Dojutsu. I agree with you there.
> 
> But against KCM Naruto? Maybe. Killer Bee perceives Naruto as a flash of light, and there isn't _anyone_ that can activate a Jutsu in response to what they consider a flash of light.



I wouldn't put too much stock in B's choice of hyperbole. Also, B doesn't have the Sharingan.



> Bijuu Mode Naruto? Kakashi get's blitzed. If Kakashi had Susano'o, the same would hold true. Naruto blitzes before Kakashi can mold the Chakra and cast Susano'o. He get's blitzed before he can think. Naruto crossed a battlefield and deflected 5 Bijuudama before Kakashi coud say "Se?!"



Kakashi wasn't paying attention to Naruto at that time; if he had been, he could've reacted, and Susano'o doesn't even require him to utter any weird grunts.



> So un-fresh Kakashi beats un-fresh Obito. Okay. Unfresh Kakashi could probably beat Unfresh Naruto as well.



Evidently not anymore. "Unfresh" Naruto can still enter Sage Mode pretty quickly to replenish himself. If we're assuming Sage Mode is restricted, he's still got the feats to suggest he could beat a worn-out Kakashi.



> It says nothing about how the characters match up at full strength.



We've seen what they can do at full strength. Obito's best offense outside of his Pain Rikudou is his Katon Ninjutsu, which Kakashi dodged at close-range; on the other hand, Kakashi has over a thousand Jutsu he didn't get to showcase against Obito.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 9, 2013)

If Obito remained intangible against the Jūbi and Madara, it doesn't mean he's at their combined level, Rocky, or even above Kakashi for that matter. It's a benefit of the technique, but there is no fight unless he stops using it to attack, which is when he could be countered by somebody at Kakashi's level...​


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, you have no right to make this thread. No one cares about Kakashi.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

I feel bad for Obito even though he's a shit character. Not having the ability to go intangible when it's the only thing he knows how to do is a shitty way to go out.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

αce said:


> Yeah, you have no right to make this thread. No one cares about Kakashi.


Rin did.


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2013)

and then he stabbed her


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> But there are some shinobi Kakashi can beat much easier than Obito (e.g., Deidara, Oonoki, Konan).



The only person that "warp behind-grab" doesn't work against is Konan because she can literally blow herself up.

Obito warps behind Onoki and grabs him, and it's over. Obito warps behind Deidara and grabs him, and it's over.



> Obito can faze through top tiers with his Kamui, but he can't really do anything to them.



Warp behind, grab.

Minato himself was an _inch_ away from loosing to warp beind-grab, but luckily he's extremely fast and could jump away. No other Top-tier shares such luxuries. 




> I wouldn't put too much stock in B's choice of hyperbole. Also, B doesn't have the Sharingan.



Bee's reflexive feats are better than Sharingan Kakashi's. Hyperbole is also a terrible defensive argument, unless you want to prove Naruto couldn't possibly have appeared as a yellow flash to Bee.



> Kakashi wasn't paying attention to Naruto at that time; if he had been, he could've reacted, and Susano'o doesn't even require him to utter any weird grunts.



He could've reacted based on what feats? Barely reacting to the Susano'o arrow?

Kakashi get's blitzed. Susano'o (or Kamui), like any Ninjutsu requires molding Chakra and casting. Naruto's speed should be plenty enough to hit Kakashi before he does so.His brain has to realize Naruto's moved, and then proceed to complete the aforementioned actions.

If I had Susano'o, I'm fairly certain i couldn't activate it in time to block a gunshot. 



> He's still got the feats to suggest he could beat a worn-out Kakashi.



What are worn Base Naruto's feats suggesting he beats the Kakashi that fought Obito in box-land.



> We've seen what they can do at full strength. Obito's best offense outside of his Pain Rikudou is his Katon Ninjutsu, which Kakashi dodged at close-range; on the other hand, Kakashi has over a thousand Jutsu he didn't get to showcase against Obito.



Gedo Mazo good game.



Strategoob said:


> If Obito remained intangible against the Jūbi and Madara, it doesn't mean he's at their combined level, Rocky.​





Doesn't really seem like Kishimoto though Obito was "Kakashi level."

And Obito didn't just remain intangible the entire time. He was fighting back.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 9, 2013)

Guys, I'm aware that Kakashi ate Akatasuki's leader for the brain in his breakfast and that doesn't sit well with some people because it made their predictions seem silly, but there is no need to be infuriated/sad.. Enough of this: 

and more of this


----------



## Turrin (Aug 9, 2013)

So is the (How X character wins) threads the new way to post troll threads in the BD, if so I kindly request people continue to use this label for their troll, threads so it makes it easier to ether avoid them or only come in for a laugh.


----------



## Cord (Aug 9, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Guys, I'm aware that Kakashi ate Akatasuki's leader for the brain in his breakfast and that doesn't sit well with some people because it made their predictions seem silly, but there is no need to be infuriated/sad..



Well, I never expected that Obito needs to be nerfed first, for Kakashi to be able to defeat him. : P


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 9, 2013)

αce said:


> Yeah, you have no right to make this thread. No one cares about Kakashi.



"I don't care about Kakashi" =//= "No one cares about Kakashi". And you don't tell people what they have the right to do. 

Kakashi's one of the few characters in the manga that people actually -do- care about. Especially off this forum where 75% of the people hate the manga and only read it to stay friends with the people that do. This is barely a Naruto fan site anymore.

@TC: As for Obito vs Kakashi, Obito had help. Kakashi had to fight Bijuu's that -Kabuto- helped Obito obtain in the original bodies, so Kakashi wasted chakra there. Kakashi had to waste chakra figuring out Obito's abilities. Kakashi had to waste chakra on the Juubi -twice- (once by warping Bee, once by trying to warp the Juubi itself, and Obito intercepting it, causing him to lose his entire chakra cloak and get stuck in Kamui land with a lack of chakra).

That said, Obito still probably wins at base with both having full chakra. Kakashi seems superior taijutsu and speed wise, but Obito still has a lot more chakra due to senju DNA, and while all that means is Kakashi has to end the battle more quickly like he usually tries to, that means Obito can spam the Rinnegan at full chakra. He can probably deal with Mokuton with Lightning (as Sasuke did to Yamato), since Obito without Tobi/Zetsu suit doesn't seem to be that strong of a Mokuton user. But even if Kakashi has learned Obito's rinnegan abilities, he's still probably at a disadvantage against a person with all 6 of them, even if it's not 6 bodies.

Kakashi did well, but Obito has too many enhancements.


----------



## ImSerious (Aug 9, 2013)

kakashi > akatsuki's leader
akatsuki leader > evry akatsuki member


----------



## Jad (Aug 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

So Obito had help despite the one with much more help was Kakashi?


----------

